# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Što kad beba spava cijelu noć

## Kejt

Sinoć je spavala od 20 do 07 (16. dan)
Meni je to, naravno, sjajno, ali ipak me strah je li to ok što se tiče dojenja ? Kako to utječe na produkciju mlijeka ? 
Budući su mi dojke bile jaaaako teške, u 02 sam ju stavila na prsa i malo je u snu sisala i tako ponovo u 07 ujutro kad je opet sisala i razbudila se ...

----------


## Lukina mamma

Meni je dijete već s mjesec dana spavalo skoro cijelu noć. Od 23 do 7 ujutro. I nisam ga budila. Kad se sam ujutro probudio, lijepo se naklopao i jeo je tijekom dana puno tako da je prvih mjeseci uredno dobivao po 1 kg svaki mjesec. 

Moja je preporuka ne buditi dijete (ukoliko beba ne pokazuje znakove slabog dobivanja na težini, bolesti...). Kad bude gladan, sam će tražiti. 

Probajte ne izdajati dodatno noću. Dojke će se same naviknuti na djetetov ritam i proizvodit će mlijeka koliko bebi treba. Tim više što imate jako malu bebu. Ako krenete izdajati, moglo bi se desiti da će vam porasti produkcija mlijeka (tijelo će misliti da je to vaša beba koja traži više mlijeka, a ne izdajalica ), a onda ste u začaranom krugu. Dojke će vam biti još punije, a postoji opasnost i da se upale. Meni se to desilo.

Kakav vam je osjećaj u dojkama? (Osim što su jako teške). Dajete li djetetu adaptirano uz vaše mlijeko?

Javite mi kako vam ide.

Lijepi pozdrav!!! :D

----------


## molly

Ne zamaram se s tim jer bebica dobro napreduje. Naravno da se na trenutak zabrinem kad se ujutro probudim i shvatim da nije cijelu noc jela, ali vec je sljedecu noc bolje  :Smile:  Nekada i preko dama malo jede, a nekad se ne skida sa sisa. U skladu s tim je i stanje sisa. Nekad su kvrgave i natecene, a nekad mlohave i prazne. I mi imamo dane kada smo vise gladni i kada smo manje gladni. Zato ne razumijem mame koje tocno doziraju koliko im djeca i kada trebaju jesti  :/

----------


## Kejt

ma ne bi ja 'dozirala', samo me strah da joj je malo ... šta ćeš, mame početnice   :Wink:

----------


## bucka

podižem.
za razliku od nike koja se budila svakih 1-1,5h po noći, natko spava od cca 21-5h ujutro bez buđenja (ima mjesec i 10 dana).
meni isto super što se spavanja tiče, ali cicke mi budu prepune pred jutro, a i ne znam da li je ok da tako mala beba tako dugo spava bez klope (čitaj mlijeka) :/

----------


## spajalica

cestitke bucka,
meni je balerina tako spavala. cice se naviknu, ali onda se oni pocnu buditi  :Wink:

----------


## koksy

To je i mene brinulo prvih par dana ali vise ne. Mali ima 4 tj. Jede mozda jednom tokom noci. Zaspi oko 21, ponekad se probudi oko 2 a ako ne onda tek u 5 trazi ciku. Ako jede u 2 onda se prije 6-7 ne budi a onda kad krene ne staje ostatak dana.
Jucer je rekordno spavao, od 17, jeo je u 21, pa u ponoc i onda nista do jutra ali se zato danas cijeli dan nije skinuo sa sise, spavao je svega sat vremena cijei dan. Ponekad mi budu prepune, pogotovo navecer, samo osjetim napetost i krenu curit a ja ko ludjakinja trcim do sudopera  :Laughing: Malo izdojim, dok napetost popusti i sve 5. Po noci mi curi na sve strane ali sve manje, cike se navikavaju pomalo da nocu ne treba toliko mlijeka.
Sve one koje misle da djeca na adaptiranom bolje spavaju gadno se varaju, Sven je bio na AD i budio se stalno do godine i pol.

----------


## Lutonjica

i demian po noći provede po 8-9 sati bez buđenja i dojenja. takav je od rođenja (prvo je bilo 5 sati, pa 7 sati, sad je 8-9 sati). s tim da *nije* cijeli dan na cici, a i podoji su mu dosta kratki. plus što kad nije gladan ni žedan, potrebu za sisanjem nipošto ne želi zadovoljiti cicom, nego isključivo palcem. 
i ja sam znala imati napadaje brige, ali normalno kaka, piški, raste i razvija se i sve je u najvećem redu (a ja sam naspavana i odmorna unatoč maloj bebi u kući, blaženstvo)

----------


## Lutonjica

i da, svi mi se prijetili da će se početi češće buditi, ali eto još nije  :Razz:

----------


## Indi

Lutonjice, ajde me malo začaraj tom demian uspavitis magijom da i moj takav bude jer ne bih opet da se budi ko _zubić vila_ svako sat do sat i pol.  :Cool:

----------


## Tonkica Palonkica

evo i mene, još jedne novopečene mame, s bebom koja od prvih dana nije bila baš zainteresirana za sisanje...

po preporuci sestara iz bolnice hranila sam je svaka 3 sata, ako bi spavala - probudila bih je, a ako je bila pospana, presvukla bih je i umila da je razbudim, a tek onda joj davala sisu tako da mi na njoj ne bi zaspala...kad je za mjesec dana dobila oko 600 g, dakle taman dovoljno, ali na donjoj granici, nastavila sam je hraniti svaka 3 sata - po danu i po noći. napominjem - svake sam si noći namještala buđenje, a ako ne bih odmah čula alarm i probudila se tek za sat-dva - ona bi i dalje spavala...

tek sada, tjedan dana prije nego što ćemo napuniti dva mjeseca, budući da je očito da je počela dobivat na težini - pokušala sam je pustit da se sama probudi. prva tura spavanja traje u prosjeku 6-7 sati (to bude oko nekih 3-4 ujutro), a onda nakon sisanja odvali opet do nekih 7...ja zadovoljna!

poanta - mislim da je u početku bitno da dijete jede u kraćim razmacima jer ako pregladni ne može puno pojest pa sporije napreduje. tako sam čitala, a isto su mi savjetovale i pedijatrica i patronažna. isto kao što postoje bebe koje su non stop na sisi, tako postoje i one koje "vole" gladoviati. moja je bila jedna od tih!  :Love:  za razliku od mame  :Grin:

----------


## duma

Moj T. spava u komadu od 4 do 6 sati po noci,i tako od rođenja.NIKAD se nisam brinula..dapace,bilo mi drago jer sam i ja spavalica  :Smile:  Pitala pedijatricu,više zbog baba koje pametuju pa da im začepim usta  :Razz:  pa me žena popljuvala,u stilu " dijete mi mjesečno minimalno 1kg dobiva,pa šta bih ja :::" :D I tako! BUDITE SRETNE KAO I JA !!!!I da..T.ima 2,5mj., 6200kg i samo cica :D

----------


## duma

Moj T. spava u komadu od 4 do 6 sati po noci,i tako od rođenja.NIKAD se nisam brinula..dapace,bilo mi drago jer sam i ja spavalica  :Smile:  Pitala pedijatricu,više zbog baba koje pametuju pa da im začepim usta  :Razz:  pa me žena popljuvala,u stilu " dijete mi mjesečno minimalno 1kg dobiva,pa šta bih ja :::" :D I tako! BUDITE SRETNE KAO I JA !!!! I da..T. ima 2.5 mjeseca,6200kg :D i samo cica!

----------


## andreica2311

Pozdrav,
Imam pitanje  :Smile:  ili više njih  :Smile:  
Rodila sam zdravog sincica 07.10. s tezinom 3710, otpusna je bila 3500, a prvi pregled 4900  :Smile:  super napreduje  :Smile:  ja sam nakon prvih par dana imala upalu na jednoj dojci jer je on spavao 4 h,a ne tri, a ja se nisam izdojila, nakon mjesec dana, druga dojka, nije bila upala vec se kanalic zacepio, rijesili smo. Sad sam malo u strahu da se to ne ponavlja... na jednoj strani imam prejak refleks otpustanja mlijeka tako da uvijek malo izdojim prije nego cu mu dati dojku, ali svejedno kad on povuce previse sprica... e sad, nocu je produljio spavanje, moje je pitanje da li je dovoljno se izdojiti tek toliko da popusti ako je napeta dojka i da li se zbog toga treba buditi . Sinoc nije bas ucinkovito sisao jer ga je mucio stomacic i jutros su obje dokke bile pune, ja sam dala onu na koji je red, ali je problem sto mi je do sljedeceg podoja za 3 sata druga dva puta bila kao kamen, puna grudica, to je ta na koju je prejak refleks otpustanja.. kad se probudio dala sam mu, ali imam osjecaj iako je dojka osjetno meksa da nije posisao  ucinkovito jer mu prelako ide mlijeko na tu pa da su zbog toga i ti cvorici nastali... a u medju vremenu je i druga otvrdnula, njsta ne boli, ali je mene strah da se ne upali, jer ni zadnji put nije bolilo nego odjednom bol, groznica i ostalo... inace uvijek u toku dva sata nudim istu dojku bas zbog te prepunjenosti... mozete li mi reci da li radim sve ok i kako bi trebala postupiti nocu ili bilo kakav drugi savjet ako imate dobro bi dosao

----------


## Biberche

> Pozdrav,
> Imam pitanje  ili više njih  
> Rodila sam zdravog sincica 07.10. s tezinom 3710, otpusna je bila 3500, a prvi pregled 4900  super napreduje  ja sam nakon prvih par dana imala upalu na jednoj dojci jer je on spavao 4 h,a ne tri, a ja se nisam izdojila, nakon mjesec dana, druga dojka, nije bila upala vec se kanalic zacepio, rijesili smo. Sad sam malo u strahu da se to ne ponavlja... na jednoj strani imam prejak refleks otpustanja mlijeka tako da uvijek malo izdojim prije nego cu mu dati dojku, ali svejedno kad on povuce previse sprica... e sad, nocu je produljio spavanje, moje je pitanje da li je dovoljno se izdojiti tek toliko da popusti ako je napeta dojka i da li se zbog toga treba buditi . Sinoc nije bas ucinkovito sisao jer ga je mucio stomacic i jutros su obje dokke bile pune, ja sam dala onu na koji je red, ali je problem sto mi je do sljedeceg podoja za 3 sata druga dva puta bila kao kamen, puna grudica, to je ta na koju je prejak refleks otpustanja.. kad se probudio dala sam mu, ali imam osjecaj iako je dojka osjetno meksa da nije posisao  ucinkovito jer mu prelako ide mlijeko na tu pa da su zbog toga i ti cvorici nastali... a u medju vremenu je i druga otvrdnula, njsta ne boli, ali je mene strah da se ne upali, jer ni zadnji put nije bolilo nego odjednom bol, groznica i ostalo... inace uvijek u toku dva sata nudim istu dojku bas zbog te prepunjenosti... mozete li mi reci da li radim sve ok i kako bi trebala postupiti nocu ili bilo kakav drugi savjet ako imate dobro bi dosao


Imam slican slucaj. Samo sto moja beba spava pa ju budim svakih 3-4 sata (razbudjivanje traje dugo).
Zao mi je buditi ju samo da bi meni olaksala. Uredno dobiva na tezini. I to vise nego prosjecne bebe.

Pokusavala sam sa rucnim izvlacenjem samo da popusti, zatim stavim hladne i kupus obloge. Nazalost, nakon par sati (red je na drugu dojku) ponovo je prepuna i kvrgava. Cini mi se da se vrtim u krug.

----------


## Kaae

Biberche, koliko je stara beba?

----------


## Biberche

41 dan.

----------


## Biberche

41 dan.

----------

